# General > Recommendations >  Daytime babysitter required

## cocopops

We are looking for a reliable, mature, trustworthy babysitter/mothers help for 2-3 times per week for around 2 hours per time.
days , time and pay negotiable. 
Rural location so person must have own transport. 
References may be required. 
Please pm

----------

